# August Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Chris of Arabia

As Arch is still unavoidably detained, here is the August PotM Nomination thread.

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of August 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## polymoog

Nobody ever seems to vote for auto pics, but this guy does such a good job I feel compelled to once again use one of my three nominations on one of his pics.

Mostly automotive-my photos by Mar1u5

This is an ongoing thread but the pic was posted by him on 1st Aug so should be eligible. Don't forget to click the yellow bar to see it in full size ...


----------



## Battou

We're almost half way through the month and there is only one nomination so far....wow....


----------



## bmrust

I think this photo deserves a nomination.  It's a great composition, and the story it tells is amazing.  So much feeling in a photo!






Taken by Bitter Jeweler and posted on 8/9/09


----------



## polymoog

Perseid Meteor Shower - A Photo by astrostu.

Unusual photo (unless you're an astrologist) and for me at least very pleasing to look at. As someone said in the thread, it looks like a crack in the universe ;-)


----------



## polymoog

My third vote this month goes to Daan for an amazing macro shot :

Bugs by doenoe


----------



## Overread

Butterflies by Craig J
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/175246-butterflies.html


----------



## Overread

Multiflash Hummingbird by z06-jim
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-gallery/175484-multi-flash-hummingbirds.html


----------



## Don Kondra

Okay, I admit I can be a little slow..

I thought the POTM was only for supporting members?

Cheers, Don


----------



## Overread

Nope its for any members on the site -


----------



## invisible

*Playing in the Hayfields*, by jaharris1001


----------



## Dmitri

Dutch Championships Beach Volleyball #1 by kayintveen


----------



## RodeoFotocom

polymoog said:


> My third vote this month goes to Daan for an amazing macro shot :
> 
> Bugs by doenoe


 
WOWIE!  That is amazing! :mrgreen:


----------

